# Smart Rabbit



## swanlake (Dec 8, 2007)

this is cool, it has just come out!

its a wifi rabbit!

http://www.nabaztag.com/en/index.html


----------



## tonyshuman (Dec 8, 2007)

lol i've wanted one of these for a while. they're so expensive though!!


----------



## maherwoman (Dec 8, 2007)

Oh WOW...that's really neat! 

I think I have something to add to my birthday list (Christmas list is full of bunnies, hehe!).


----------



## okiron (Dec 8, 2007)

*maherwoman wrote: *


> Oh WOW...that's really neat!
> 
> I think I have something to add to my birthday list (Christmas list is full of bunnies, hehe!).


Make a list at ThethingsIwant.com


----------

